# Holy Prostitutes



## Jade Tigress (Sep 24, 2009)

Got this in an email, had to share.  


 *A man is driving down a deserted stretch of highway when he notices a sign out of the corner of his eye....It reads: **

**SISTERS OF **ST. FRANCIS 
HOUSE OF PROSTITUTION 
10 MILES 
*
*He thinks this is a figment of his imagination and drives on  without second thought.... **

Soon he sees another sign which reads: 

**SISTERS OF ST. FRANCIS **
HOUSE OF PROSTITUTION 
5 MILES *

*Suddenly he begins to realize that these signs are for real and drives past a third sign saying: **

**SISTERS OF ST. FRANCIS **
HOUSE OF PROSTITUTION 
NEXT RIGHT 
*
*His curiosity gets the best of him and he pulls into the drive. On the far side of the parking lot is a stone building with a **
small sign next to the door reading: 

**SISTERS OF ST. FRANCIS *

*He climbs the steps and rings the bell. The door is answered by a nun in a long black habit who asks, "What may we do for you my son?" **

He answers, "I saw your signs along the highway and was interested in possibly doing business.." 

"Very well my son. Please follow me." He is led through many winding passages and is soon quite disoriented. The nun stops at a closed door and tells the man, "Please knock on this door." 

He does so and another nun in a long habit, holding a tin  cup answers the door... This nun instructs, "Please place $100 in the cup then go through the large wooden door at the end of the hallway." 

He puts $100 in the cup, eagerly trots down the hall and slips through the door pulling it shut behind him. 

The door locks, and he finds himself back in the parking lot facing another sign: 

GO IN PEACE. 
YOU HAVE JUST BEEN SCREWED BY THE SISTERS OF ST. FRANCIS. 
SERVES YOU RIGHT, YOU SINNER *


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 24, 2009)

KA-ChOW!

Nice.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 24, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## punisher73 (Sep 24, 2009)

That was awesome, going to pass that one on.


----------



## KELLYG (Sep 24, 2009)

I new it was going to be good by the title.  Thanks for the giggle on an other wise bad day!!


----------



## Tames D (Sep 25, 2009)

Thats a true story. Trust me.


----------



## stickarts (Sep 26, 2009)

Lol!


----------



## Matthew McMullen (Oct 5, 2009)

LOL that was funny and it serves the guy right for thinking such impure thoughts and being gullible enough to believe the signs.


----------

